# where is CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION?

## MasquedAvenger

I've been scouring makemenuconfig options looking for this, and haven't found it.  The Gentoo documentation says to look for it under Executable file formats, but it's not there.  I've also seen that I should look in Processor types and features, but it's not there either.  I have the processor set to AMD64.  Does anybody know why I can't find the IA32 Emulation feature?

I'm using the latest vanilla sources, 2.6.17.11.

----------

## i92guboj

 *MasquedAvenger wrote:*   

> I've been scouring makemenuconfig options looking for this, and haven't found it.  The Gentoo documentation says to look for it under Executable file formats, but it's not there.  I've also seen that I should look in Processor types and features, but it's not there either.  I have the processor set to AMD64.  Does anybody know why I can't find the IA32 Emulation feature?
> 
> I'm using the latest vanilla sources, 2.6.17.11.

 

It is there, but, only, if you are running in a 64 bits profile. You must be running under a 32 bits environment.

```
  │ │[*] Kernel support for ELF binaries                                  │ │  

  │ │< > Kernel support for MISC binaries                                 │ │

  │ │[*] IA32 Emulation                                                   │ │

  │ │<*>   IA32 a.out support  

```

You can check this.

```
# grep CHOST /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

If you are running in 32 bits mode, there is nothing that you can do to enable that in the kernel, since your linux is already working in 32 bits mode and does not need to emulate anything to work with 32 bits binaries.

----------

## MasquedAvenger

I was running in 32-bit mode.  I didn't realize that mattered.  I tried to cheat by doing the following:

```

ARCH="x86_64" make menuconfig

ARCH="x86_64" make bzImage modules modules_install

```

Menuconfig worked that way, but the compilation immediately failed.  I just downloaded a 64-bit minimal liveCD, so I'll do it from there  :Smile:   Thanks for the info.

James

----------

## catfood

The correct section is:

KERNEL 

Binary Emulations / Emulations  --->

                  [*] IA32 Emulation

The Gentoo Handbook needs an edit. 

(I tried to create an account to request it on talkpage for Kernel Config, but "Missing or Incorrect Captcha" glitch at the moment and can't make new account...)

----------

## Hu

 *catfood wrote:*   

> The correct section is:
> 
> KERNEL 
> 
> Binary Emulations / Emulations  --->
> ...

 This may be the correct path now, but I don't think it was correct back when this thread was posted 14 years ago in 2006.  A quick check of the kernel history suggests that the current title of Binary Emulations was only put there in v4.18-rc5.  Prior to that, the menu was titled Executable file formats / Emulations.  It may have had other names between 2006 and then.  It had that title when it was moved there by Sam Ravnborg in 2007 with commit e279b6c1d329e50b766bce96aacc197eae8a053b, but the title is older.  That commit just moved it from one place to another.

----------

## MasquedAvenger

Imagine my surprise when I received an email notification that this thread had been updated! Looks like my forum account is still valid  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MasquedAvenger,

You will need it again, nobody ever leaves gentoo.

They just stray for a while :)

----------

## catfood

Understood Hu, thanks. 

I found this thread midway through my 1st install when i searched forums, but wasn't solved. Felt bad about digging up an 06 thread, but...

The Handbook still hasn't been updated in 14 years, lol. 

Searching forums led me to the same exact problem as original poster today, so wanted to make sure next person who also has this question has an up to 2020 date answer when they search forums...

I figured I'd just add current directory for file. If/when they change it again, hopefully next newcomer finds this thread, and post next location for the following generation. (Once whatever script/captcha issues stop blocking account creation, I plan on posting on Handbook talk page, but currently couldn't. If anyone else can/wants to, thanks. I'll try again later though)

----------

